# Where to work a season?



## av3rage (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello all,

For those experience seasonaires / travellers I have a question of where to work for my second snowboarding season.

I'm currently working in Obergurgl, Austria - which is a nice resort, but not really fulfilling all of my requiremets.

Im looking for a resort that is:

-Guaranteed snow 
-Insane nightlife
-Great for snowboarders / Off piste / Park
-Reasonable Queueing times
-Relatively Cheap / Offers seasonaire rates.

Not bothered, US / Europe.

Can anybody help? I know it's asking a lot, but If i'm spending half a year there, I want somewhere awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you going to work? Where are you from? Visa could be an issue depending on where you are from. 

I am biased but Banff is good.

Snow is guranteed from Mid November to mid May.
Nightlife is second only to Whistler. (In Canada)
Three resorts close by, lots of off piste - trees lots of steeps etc. Other great resorts within striking distance. (Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, Fernie and the list goes on)
Even when its busy here its not bad. Nothing compared to Europe or so i'm told. 
From experience nowhere with good nightlife is cheap! 

Thats my 0.02


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

av3rage said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For those experience seasonaires / travellers I have a question of where to work for my second snowboarding season.
> 
> ...


Lots of places in Colorado. Copper, Breck, Keystone, Vail, Winter Park, etc. Copper would probably be my choice among those if I were young and single and looking to mingle.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> Lots of places in Colorado. Copper, Breck, Keystone, Vail, Winter Park, etc. Copper would probably be my choice among those if I were young and single and looking to mingle.


Wouldn't it be fun if the person answered back? I'm aware you probably missed the post is 10 years old... but what if that person suddenly got an email notification and answered back after having made a total of two posts 10 years ago.

Did they go on that next adventure to become a life long snowboard bum? A snowboard pro? Did they get married before that next season, had 2.5 kids, got divorced, fired from work and ended up back in mom's basement working for troll farms? Or became an astronaut? Ax murderer? Hollywood producer? Snowboard reviewer?

Oh the possibilities!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if the person answered back? I'm aware you probably missed the post is 10 years old... but what if that person suddenly got an email notification and answered back after having made a total of two posts 10 years ago.
> 
> Did they go on that next adventure to become a life long snowboard bum? A snowboard pro? Did they get married before that next season, had 2.5 kids, got divorced, fired from work and ended up back in mom's basement working for troll farms? Or became an astronaut? Ax murderer? Hollywood producer? Snowboard reviewer?
> 
> Oh the possibilities!


LOL - You never know he may still be looking.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

One of the perks of posting in forums is you get to come back and reminisce all the little chats you've to talk about anything.


----------

